# Show off your paints :)



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

So I adore paints, especially if they have crazy and unique markings, but any paint is beautiful! Show us your pretty paints! I would love to see them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is my 12 year old paint, Apollo. He has a half bald face and a medicine hat, and an almost perfect heart on his flank!












^this one shows the heart on his flank


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's my Paint, Rodeo. He's 3 1/2 years old! Cant believe it!


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, their both gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Nothing but Paints here...

Angel, 19 yrs










Mandy, 18 yrs










Lady, 11 years (out of Mandy)










Cinnamon, 10 years










And finally, Buckshot, now 5 months (out of Lady)


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

The black and white is Ginger she is 10 years old. The bay and white is Gypsy she is 1 1/2. There best buddies.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

well mine is _technically_ a paint LOL he just fails at it really :lol: I call him my failure of a paint horse :wink: But dont tell him that, he's rather full of himself :lol: 

Here is my 9 year old breed stalk paint gelding Cody


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Rodeo and Apollo are so gorgeous. I am in love .


----------



## Stefaniex (Sep 26, 2013)

I realize some of these I posted already other places, but the first one is actually my teachers and i think he is just to cute not to post. So that's Gus, and my teacher Mike &&& then there's Kota.


----------



## Alpinerider (Feb 10, 2013)

Yay for Paints! I could only dig up pictures I took on my phone, but this is Raisin, my tobiano mare. She's not a very flashy Paint, but she's got the wonderful heart and soul of one anyways 

(She'd just gotten a bath in the second picture, but she gets closer to that shade in the winter.)


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I must admit. I had just come home form a long day at work and thought the title of this thread said show off your panties :shock:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I absolutely adore Rodeo still to this day! 

5 of my 6 horses are paint, 3 of the 5 are actually registered.

My pride and joy, Solid Choice Okie. Like his name suggested, he is a solid paint registrant.









Sickum Doc Olena, my rescue mare.









Marvel of Flames, Lena's foal and my dads pride and joy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey what about solid bred Paints????








I own his sire, he is a loud colored guy....








Hanging out together, the old man and his evil spawn...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's "my" crew.

Bonnie, 13 years old. She's the mother of the next three.









Cheyenne, 5 years old. She's the quiet, laid back one. Very sweet girl. I'm proud to say that i've trained her all by myself. 









Tequila, 27 month old filly, she's the spunky one of the bunch. She's also sweet too and will give me kisses.









King, 3 1/2 month old colt. He and Tequila are full siblings. I can't wait to see what he looks like after he sheds off his baby coat. King is an absolute sweetheart.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

This is Chica's Paint By Twist,aka Chica,my 6 1/2 yr.old sorrel overo mare.


----------



## Stefaniex (Sep 26, 2013)

Alpinerider said:


> View attachment 292009
> 
> 
> Yay for Paints! I could only dig up pictures I took on my phone, but this is Raisin, my tobiano mare. She's not a very flashy Paint, but she's got the wonderful heart and soul of one anyways


I think shes flashy! I like paints but i especially like them when they are cute, colored, and quite simple like this. Just enough to give them that edge and I absolutely adore her mane!


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm loving every single last paint on this thread!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

This is my handsome man SLR Shock and Awe aka Finnick. Such a sweet little boy. Mom was a solid sorrel, and dad was a perlino tobiano.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is breeding stock.  I have seen a lot of people use different words. 
here are the paints i have owned.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey, you wanna talk about a failure of a paint horse? I got one for you!









Not a drop of white. Shesh! She is my 2011 APHA filly.

Then there is my pleasure horse, Abuzz About Georgia who is a 1997 APHA mare.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My boy is not APHA but PtHA. 

Roman is named so because he has Roman nosed horses charging on both sides guiding him through his battles =)



























































Also my future paint baby


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

bitinsane said:


> I must admit. I had just come home form a long day at work and thought the title of this thread said show off your panties :shock:


Now every time I look to open this read I read Panties..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OH MY GAWD, I just posted my panties on the internet!!!!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> Now every time I look to open this read I read Panties..


Hahahaha sorry!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

waresbear said:


> OH MY GAWD, I just posted my panties on the internet!!!!


It's ok, those are some pretty panties you got :lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome thread! I love getting to see a bunch of Paints in one place. 

My mare, Sierra, isn't that wildly marked but I can't complain; it's takes a lot less work to get/keep her clean!





































proof of her paint-ness.:lol:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

my paint monsters Annie, the mostly red, and toby, the mostly white. i love them to pieces.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome photos! Such a wide range of different markings love it!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow everyone has some nice horses! Even the "failures" are adorable!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Flashy Splash Duke, my cool Paint gelding!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Our only Paint. My husbands horse, Marvel.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Spider horse, spire horse, does whatever a spider horse does....like hanging from ceilings and flipping the world around lol lovely horse btw


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh.....my daughter is going completely nuts over this thread. She's obsessed over paints. 

Hey...if you guys find your paints missing...you'll be finding them holed up in my backyard...with their manes and tails braided. ( My daughter loves to do braiding).


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

strawberry paint said:


> Oh my gosh.....my daughter is going completely nuts over this thread. She's obsessed over paints.
> 
> Hey...if you guys find your paints missing...you'll be finding them holed up in my backyard...with their manes and tails braided. ( My daughter loves to do braiding).


Can she come over to my house and braid the mane for my gelding when we go to ride?  
Especially needed in summer


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my spotted pony. He is now 24 and happily retired. If you're looking for a unique marking check out his right hind.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Very cool leg markings!


----------



## Clevelandbays64 (Sep 13, 2013)

He looks so pretty


----------



## macariska (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful horses!!


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am LOVING these paints! I'm so glad there are so much people that share their passion for paints! Someone should name their paint "Painting Passion"  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)




----------

